# Earl in Jackson, WY.



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*























*Earl*


Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Medium
*From: Animal Adoption Center *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Earl*

*Earl *

Meet eye-catching Earl! This handsome young neutered male blonde Golden mix is just as nice as he looks. Earl is friendly, curious, and seems to get along with everyone and everything he meets. What he's mixed with is hard to say, but he's smaller than your average Golden, with a white snip on his nose. He's delightful and ready to go home with you today! 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'For more info on this pet, as well as who we are and our adoption process, please go to our website animaladoptioncenter.org\n'; contents += 'We welcome out-of-area adopters, but please be aware we do require prospective adopters to come to our facility and meet the animal in person, as well as foster for a minimum of one night in the area. We will not ship animals. Before you make the trip we encourage you to fill out an adoption application and submit it, to be sure you will qualify to adopt. DUE TO OUR LIMITED STAFF, WE CANNOT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL ANIMALS VIA EMAIL UNTIL WE HAVE RECEIVED YOUR ADOPTION APPLICATION!! Adoption applications can be downloaded from our website, or you can email us and we will send you one. Be sure to title your email \"Adoption application request\"!! We cannot \"hold\" any animal, and have a \"first qualified adopter gets the animal\" policy as well. We very much welcome serious inquiries and THANKS FOR LOOKING!\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();For more info on this pet, as well as who we are and our adoption process, please go to our website animaladoptioncenter.orgWe welcome out-of-area adopters, but please be aware we do require prospective adopters to come to our facility and meet the animal in person, as well as foster for a minimum of one night in the area. We will not ship animals. Before you make the trip we encourage you to fill out an adoption application and submit it, to be sure you will qualify to adopt. DUE TO OUR LIMITED STAFF, WE CANNOT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL ANIMALS VIA EMAIL UNTIL WE HAVE RECEIVED YOUR ADOPTION APPLICATION!! Adoption applications can be downloaded from our website, or you can email us and we will send you one. Be sure to title your email "Adoption application request"!! We cannot "hold" any animal, and have a "first qualified adopter gets the animal" policy as well. We very much welcome serious inquiries and THANKS FOR LOOKING!This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Animal Adoption Center *

Jackson, WY

Phone: 
Email: [email protected]


----------

